
The 2017 Ionic Developer Survey Results - murukesh_s
https://ionicframework.com/survey/2017
======
murukesh_s
As per the report more than 13,000 developers responded. Many interesting
trends there, one of them is that Microsoft's Visual Studio Code is the IDE
used by 46.7% of the developers, followed by Sublime Text (31%) and Atom
(25.2%) and others (There is overlap with developers using more than one IDE).
Scroll down to Tools and Testing section..

[edited to clarify overlap in % usage]

